
Apple may acquire AgileBits (1Password) - jbernardo95
http://www.idownloadblog.com/2018/07/10/apple-1password-deal/
======
hwayne
> UPDATE: The rumor may be completely false because the official 1Password
> account on Twitter commented: “My humans and I are happily independent and
> plan to remain so.”

